# Skype, PC to PC Calls. Legal or not?



## omrgul (Oct 24, 2012)

Hello All,

My question is, if one is using du or etisalat as their broadband service providers and had skype already installed on his/her laptop before moving here, is it legal to use it for making PC to PC video calls?

Using Skype in UAE could get you jail.. and Dh1 million fine - Emirates 24/7 

Not talking about Skype to Phone calls here.

Thanks.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

It's got so confusing now, no one seems to know. First he talks about having it on a laptop, then goes on about loading it onto smart phones.

It used to be they had an issue with PC to phone calls, now it seems to be a blanket issue.


----------



## omrgul (Oct 24, 2012)

Just want to know, what is legal and what is not. That's all. Have no intentions to use whatever is not permitted.

But still confused.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Well the TRA have now issued a statement to say that entire article is incorrect and a load of rubbish!


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

The TRA issued a statement saying they won't put you in jail - not that the laws are incorrect.

Here is the 

Let's make some clarifications here. This is taken directly from the Telecommunications Regulatory Authority Voice over Internet Protocol (VOIP) Policy v.2.0 (30 December 2009) http://www.tra.gov.ae/download.php?f...icy v2.0.pdf 

1) VOIP Services means any and all services and technologies that all transmitting, receiving delivering and routing of voice telecommunications by means of IP. (Note: oddly enough, this does not refer to video communications, therefore - theoretically it is legal to do video only?)

2) VOIP Service is NOT illegal, rather the VOIP Service may only be offered by licensed providers or by software companies who have negotiated a partnership with a licensed provider.

3) Licensees are entitled to block any and all VOIP services that they wish, unless the TRA instructs them otherwise (Note: Etisalat is legally able to block Skype and Google Voice)

So, the law is grey area on what exactly can be done...and how it is interpreted. Essentially, the government has indicated they want to restrict individuals from using Skype -> telephone; telephone -> Skype; and SKype->Skype on telephones. 

-md000/Mike


----------



## Jager (May 26, 2012)

OK, now I'm confused.

Last week "Etisalat, in an announcement made on its Facebook page, said it had unblocked access to Skype's website on Monday" according to Reuters.

UAE telco Etisalat says unblocks Skype website | Reuters


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

Alright folks

At the end of the day - this issue doesn't matter unless one thing occurs:

*You are trying to sell VOIP or VOIP-based services in the UAE.*

If you aren't, don't worry about it. If you just Skype to contact your friends and family back home, don't worry about it.

Relax a bit. This Skype issue has been on the table since I moved here 5 years ago. Breathe. Do your daily work and enjoy life a bit.

-md000/Mike


----------



## stamboy (Apr 1, 2013)

Hi there,

Interesting read. Digressing a bit is it ok to use facetime or tango on smartphones to call others in another country?

I apologise if this has already been covered elsewhere in the forum.

Many thanks


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

stamboy said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Interesting read. Digressing a bit is it ok to use facetime or tango on smartphones to call others in another country?
> 
> ...


Again - *it doesn't really matter*.

If you want to play the "technically" game - all VOIP (voice communications of internet) is illegal here without a license. You won't be hunted down and prosecuted.

-md000/Mike


----------



## stamboy (Apr 1, 2013)

md000 said:


> Again - *it doesn't really matter*.
> 
> If you want to play the "technically" game - all VOIP (voice communications of internet) is illegal here without a license. You won't be hunted down and prosecuted.
> 
> -md000/Mike


Hi Mike,

So I can do it then :clap2:


----------



## amal231 (Feb 25, 2013)

Yes its legal now.


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

amal231 said:


> Yes its legal now.


This is not correct as of 14 May 2013. Please provide documentation from the UAE government that makes using Skype legal.

-md000/Mike


----------



## Motivation (Jun 20, 2013)

Skype is great for free Skype to Skype calls, but is a headache if you want to use it for voip to phone. The rates are not that competitive either. There are many VOIP providers in the UK that offer better rates and telephone handsets with built in VPNs. That means you get a UK landline number and you can receive voip calls as well as make calls. I use Vyspa which has been very good


----------



## julian123 (Apr 11, 2013)

Don't worry about the wrong things  Skype away! I personally prefer to use Facebook video call, it's much better


----------

